# Speech delay?



## JChase (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi! Newbie here, never posted before. My 17 month old daughter has me a bit worried. She doesn’t seem to be receptive to learning new words. She doesn’t respond to prompts like “say...” ever. She occasionally responds to “where’s the...” and what does the .... say?” She can say dada, mama, baby, hi, hello, and bye. She doesn’t make any effort to repeat after me. We’re also working on learning body parts and she never wants to mimic my gestures ever. She understands when we speak to her and she’s hit all other milestones just fine. I’m not worried about autism at all because she doesn’t seem to fit any of the other behaviors. 

We constantly narrate our lives, speak slowly, and read nonstop. She can also hear fine. 

I know I shouldn’t compare kids but my son was much easier to teach. He was constantly picking up words I’d say and gestures right away. 

I’m feeling really frustrated and a bit like a failure. Everyone is telling me she’ll be fine and she’ll catch up but I’m finding myself getting hung up on the “your 18 month old should have a vocabulary of about 50 words, 10 at the very minimum.”


----------



## Smart Play (Jul 21, 2019)

“your 18 month old should have a vocabulary of about 50 words, 10 at the very minimum.”

That's bullshit. Every child develops differently and judging from your decription nothing seems to be wrong with your toddler.
I'd stop promting her to say things - on one hand it's hard for small children to understand this command, on the other hand when they understand it, they can feel being put on the spot.

Btw: Animal sounds count as words too.


----------

